# Dead Bacteria enough to start Nitrogen cycle?



## Justinskym51 (Aug 27, 2007)

Hello All,

I have a new 30g tank which I plan to keep SPS coral and T. clams in.

I currently have in the tank, 35lbs of live rock 60lbs of live sand.

The tank has been up and running for 5 days. Ammonia, Nitrate, Nitrite levels are all 0. 
I am a bit mystified as to the zero readings. I believe I read something that said the nitrogen cycle needs a kick start to get going. Nothing is in the tank to give it that jump start except bacteria that died on the transportation of the rock. Is dead bacteria enough to provide the needed ammonia levels to start the nitrogen cycle?

Thanks for your help.

Justin


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

sometimes. add bacteria yorself to start it. i wrap a piece of shrimp with plastic and pop it in to start the cycle. you can also try to cycle the tank with a small hardy fish. not the bets choice but it is an option


----------

